# Schankmaß



## Luchjo

Hola amigos. Ésta es la definición de _Eimer_:
_Volumenmaß für Flüssigkeiten von unterschiedlicher Größe, das zumeist als *Schankmaß *vor allem für Wein verwendet wurde.
_​¿Qué significa *Schankmaß*? ¿Acaso un barril? Gracias.


----------



## baufred

... ver la definición según la región/del país ... y puede ser también del siglo:

Schankmaß

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Luchjo

Quedé en las mismas, realmente no me guío mucho en la lista que me diste. Pero gracias, ¿eh?


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

"Schankmaß" es una unidad de medida (Maß) usada en la venta de bebidas ((Getränke-)Ausschank) en restaurantes, bares etc. Hay muchas "Schankmaße", según la lista de baufred. Desafortunadamente, no cononzco el término español.


----------



## baufred

... quizás nos deja acercar al sentido de la palabra "Schankmaß" con este artículo:
CLASES DE VASOS Y COPAS PARA CADA TIPO DE VINOS O BEBIDAS.           |            CONSEJOS DE LIMPIEZA, TRUCOS, TIPS Y REMEDIOS DEL HOGAR

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Alemanita

Luchjo said:


> Hola amigos. Ésta es la definición de _Eimer_:
> _Volumenmaß für Flüssigkeiten von unterschiedlicher Größe, das zumeist als *Schankmaß *vor allem für Wein verwendet wurde.
> _​¿Qué significa *Schankmaß*? ¿Acaso un barril? Gracias.



Si nos dieras más informaciones ... por ejemplo:

¿De dónde sacaste la definición de_ Eimer_?
¿Para qué lo necesitas saber?

Si no es un texto histórico-científico, te diría, según las informaciones proporcionadas por baufred, que_ Eimer_ se usa hoy en día para denominar una copa de una cerveza especial, de 0,4 l de contenido.

Por otro lado, Schankmaß puede ser o la palabra 'unidad de medida para bebidas', tal como lo escribió sowka, o sino referirse a una unidad que equivale a 1,069 l.
De ninguna manera es un barril, según tengo entendido.


Revisando el texto que nos proporcionaste, yo lo traduciría así:

"Balde/Cubo (u otra palabra que para tí signifique eso, Recipiente, por lo general en forma de cono truncado invertido, con asa abatible en la pa rte superior): unidad de medida de volumen para líquidos, de volumen variable (valga la redundancia), que se usaba generalmente como unidad de medida para despachar bebidas, sobre todo el vino."
Saludos.


----------

